
How Much Time Is Spent at Traffic Signals? - sharkweek
https://transportist.org/2018/03/06/how-much-time-is-spent-at-traffic-signals/
======
asfarley
I started my business ([https://roadometry.com](https://roadometry.com)) to
solve this problem. In my opinion, the main issue is the lack of good
measurement systems for traffic; most cities only monitor a small fraction of
their traffic in real-time.

To waste less time at traffic signals, we really need something more like a
vision-based system at every controlled intersection. Then timing can be
coordinated on a second-by-second level rather than simply re-tuning every few
months, or relying on very rough heuristics.

My system currently requires a desktop with a high-end GPU, but I'm looking at
different options for porting this to a low-power architecture for a solar
installation.

~~~
toast0
Intersection control with cameras has been around for a while. Depending on
the site conditions, it can be less expensive or more accurate to put a camera
up on the signal pole looking across the intersection than a sensor loop in
the roadway.

Power is not a huge concern, because most intersections are served by utility
power. In most places, utility power runs along the roads, and where that's
not true, there's often not enough traffic to need a signal.

------
presentation
The Not Just Bikes Youtube channel has a nice video on Dutch traffic light
coordination.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knbVWXzL4-4&t=312s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knbVWXzL4-4&t=312s)

